# Daedalus Coil Jig Vape Coiling Tool Without Drill unit.



## Jono90 (5/3/18)

Looking for just the tools as per title.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/daedalus-pro-jig/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jono90 (5/3/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama awesome! thanks man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/3/18)

Jono90 said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama awesome! thanks man.


Always a pleasure bud


----------

